# Ebay deal



## bloomingtonmike (May 5, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Positool-J1...5mBXw49RsXSbVle6lW3v0%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

$127.50 CNC auto 5c collet closing lathe. 3000lbs

I don't know a thing about it yet but a last second bid (3 seconds  actually) makes it mine. I will most likely convert it to Centroid just  like my mill if everything pans out servo wise but it has controller issues. I will bring it home as  is and try the controls though.

More to come.


----------



## xalky (May 5, 2014)

That's a fantastic deal even if its not working. It seems to be in great shape. There are deals to be had all the time!:cool2:


----------



## davidh (May 6, 2014)

gheese mike, that's a lot of iron for that kind of money.  it looks like a great toy to play with


----------



## Rapscallion (May 6, 2014)

Looks like a bargain. My very first CNC program was written on a Bendix Dynapath.
As Xalky says, even if it's not working it looks like a good deal.  You could easily refit it with something more modern. 
Congrats.


----------



## Don B (May 6, 2014)

What an amassing deal...! Congratulations...!  )


----------



## hvontres (May 7, 2014)

Looks like a fun toy  I really like the fact that you can store your programs on a casette tape


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 7, 2014)

hvontres said:


> Looks like a fun toy  I really like the fact that you can store your programs on a casette tape



Pretty sure all my tape decks cost more than this lathe cost me. LOL


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 9, 2014)

Here is what the $127.50 bought. Also have a full set of Dynapath manuals with it.

She is unloaded and in the shop. Seriously seriously heavy machine. About the max my Johnny can handle (3320 Deere). 

Not the final spot in the shop but it is covered.


----------



## jumps4 (May 10, 2014)

what a great find even if you have to change the controls and motors
steve


----------



## hvontres (May 10, 2014)

That thing looks like it could be fun. I love how the warining label admonishes to run with "The guards on and doors closed" when there is no sign of either 

Also, It looks like your $125 bought you a couple of tool holders with a free lathe attached :roflmao:


----------



## Marco Bernardini (May 10, 2014)

hvontres said:


> That thing looks like it could be fun. I love how the warining label admonishes to run with "The guards on and doors closed" when there is no sign of either




It refers to the shop doors: just today a bee coming from outside crashed into my running drill bit!!!


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 26, 2014)

New to me Ebay CNC Metal Lathe has 3ph power!! 
 Wired it up powered to my rotary phase converter.
 Results so far:
 Powered right up - Dynapath Delta 10 controls
 No Dynapath faults
 I have X motion
 No Z motion yet so need to verify wiring
 I have spindle control via control knobs - CW and CCW
 I have 5c collet closing control via buttons

 Video tomorrow when there is more light


----------



## Bishop (May 27, 2014)

That's an awesome deal. I'm looking forward to seeing the video. The cnc bug has bit me and I'm thinking about converting a small lathe only common sense and money is holding me back. Only one of those is a serious issue though. ondering:


----------



## bloomingtonmike (May 27, 2014)

Both axis work - they just had the 4th axis buttons controlling the Z axis. 

My servo drives come on and go off occasionally - Guessing an issue with my RPC powering this.

Here is a video of it all working.

[video=youtube;ByGAFTB382c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ByGAFTB382c[/video]


----------



## ScubaSteve (May 29, 2014)

A gloat doesn't even come close to the deal you got...... How DARE you tease us with this......:roflmao:


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Jun 26, 2014)

The cnc lathe got flipped today for a brand new in crate Baileigh PL1340E. I am sure I will regret this someday but I could really use teh larger manual lathe right now. Plus if I kept it I would prob sink a lot of cash in it as I really like my Centroid controller on the mill.


----------

